# Pop song vs. Sonata form



## Czech composer

I´ve found video which in one part introduce the same opinion I have on form of pop song.
I think modern pop music has formaly more in common with classical music, than modern classical music has in common with classical music and that form of pop song is basicaly shortened sonata form.

Time 4:10 





Sorry if is anywhere here similar thread.


----------



## Czech composer

Another example is this song of my favorite recent band Vulfpeck.
Love development and climax in its bridge. It IS basicaly short development section.


----------



## RogerWaters

Nice neck beard. 

On the sonata form thing, I am under the impressed sonata form isn't just ABABCAB. It IS this, but in ADDITION, there are important tonal relationships between sections. In it's most classical form, the B sections before the development section (C) will be in the dominant but when the B section returns after the development it will be in the tonic. 

As a side note, I'm not sure what Neck Beard meant about music being 'food' or 'fuel' for the brain simply because music activates all known brain areas. Anything that activates all the areas of my body is usually something that leaves me rather depleted, as opposed to re-energised.


----------

